

Veterans theory on missing MH370 goes viral - whyme
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/Veteran_pilots_theory_on_missing_plane_goes_viral.html

======
zenocon
Debunked numerous times on
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MH370/](http://www.reddit.com/r/MH370/) \-- a good
resource if you like armchair neckbeard analysis

~~~
Oculus
I've just been reading the threads and haven't found anything that
conclusively debunks this theory. From what I understand, this theory is just
as likely as the hijacking one (both have holes that don't quite fit given the
current evidence).

~~~
intslack
[http://above70k.blogspot.com/2014/03/why-startlingly-
simple-...](http://above70k.blogspot.com/2014/03/why-startlingly-simple-
theory-is-so.html)

Also Goodfellow's theory becomes even more unlikely if it's true that the
programmed change in direction occurred 12 minutes before sign off[1].

Either way the speculation run amok from the U.S. media, namely CNN's
television coverage, is atrocious.

[1] [http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/18/world/asia/malaysia-
airlines-p...](http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/18/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-
plane/)

